# P239 Owners, I Need Help/Advice



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm looking to purchase a new(maybe used) pistol and I'm really interested in the P239 in .357SIG. The only problem is the slide catch/release. I handled 3 of these at a local gun shop. One was new and the other two were used and I, or any of the sales associates, couldn't release the slide one-handed. We all had to pull back slightly with our other hand while releasing the catch lever. I asked to handle some other SIGS (double-stacks) and I didn't run into this problem because the lever was angled slightly different. Do any of you experience this problem with your P239? Does SIG offer an extension? If so, does the extension present snagging problems for concealed carry?

My other top candidates are a Glock 19 or Beretta 92FS/M9. I know they're on the opposite ends of the spectrum from the P239 and I absolutely love the looks and feel of the P239 over those pistols, but the problem described above is enough to keep me from buying it. My life might depend on this weapon some day.

Also, if any of you have the P239 in .357SIG, how is the recoil?


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*P239 9mm*



X6StringerX said:


> I'm looking to purchase a new(maybe used) pistol and I'm really interested in the P239 in .357SIG. The only problem is the slide catch/release. I handled 3 of these at a local gun shop. One was new and the other two were used and I, or any of the sales associates, couldn't release the slide one-handed. We all had to pull back slightly with our other hand while releasing the catch lever. I asked to handle some other SIGS (double-stacks) and I didn't run into this problem because the lever was angled slightly different. Do any of you experience this problem with your P239? Does SIG offer an extension? If so, does the extension present snagging problems for concealed carry?
> 
> My other top candidates are a Glock 19 or Beretta 92FS/M9. I know they're on the opposite ends of the spectrum from the P239 and I absolutely love the looks and feel of the P239 over those pistols, but the problem described above is enough to keep me from buying it. My life might depend on this weapon some day.
> 
> Also, if any of you have the P239 in .357SIG, how is the recoil?


Never seemed to present a problem to me. A little tug and the lever releases. My free hand is there anyway popping in a fresh magazine. Trust me, if I ever have to reload, hopefully I'm smart enough to be covered and or concealed.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't have the P239 - mine is the P229 but I know what you are talking about. 

When I first got it it seemed a lot harder to release the slide than my G23 but after using the P229 a few times and getting used to the release it works fine. You have to get on top of it and push straight down.

I remember reading about extended slide releases so they are out there - Google and see if you can find some.

I had to get the extended mag release on my G23 because I could not find it with my big fat thumb and I worried about it hitting the holster and releasing the mag but it has clearance no problems with snagging either.:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

X6StringerX said:


> Do any of you experience this problem with your P239? Does SIG offer an extension? If so, does the extension present snagging problems for concealed carry?
> 
> Also, if any of you have the P239 in .357SIG, how is the recoil?


All P239s have this issue because the slide release is flushed very close to the frame. It's even worse when you have a thicker rubber grip like a Hogue wrap. Attempting to bend it yourself may result in the slide release snapping in two.

I don't think SIG makes extended slide releases for the P239. Your best bet is to go TS Custom Gun Works or someone who specializes in custom gunsmithing.

My P239 is in .9mm so I can't help with your recoil question. But I do have the P229 in .357SIG and can tell you that it does have a little bite to it. So being the P239 is a bit smaller/narrower, I would assume the recoil may be bit snappier.

The .357SIG is my favorite caliber of the four (.9mm, .357SIG, .40S&W, .45ACP) that I shoot.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

When the magazine is loaded it will take the pressure off the slide release lever because the plate attached to the spring inside the magazine won't be in contact with the lever anymore. Its this design that locks the slide open when the mag is empty. Its common on most gun both my CZ and my wife Kahr are the same. Try releasing the slide with the magazine out of the gun, thats what it would be like if it were loaded


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

X6StringerX said:


> My other top candidates are a Glock 19 or Beretta 92FS/M9. I know they're on the opposite ends of the spectrum from the P239 and I absolutely love the looks and feel of the P239 over those pistols, but the problem described above is enough to keep me from buying it. My life might depend on this weapon some day.


Can't go wrong with the Glock 19 or Beretta 92FS/M9. I sold my trusty G19 and HKs and really regret it. I still have the G23 but it sits in my safe.

I have a Beretta 92FS, the 92FS Inox, and Inox Vertec...love these guns but they are a little big for my taste. But the Berettas are dead-sexy. The Inox is a classic and the Vertecs have been discontinued so I will hang onto them.

Go with the SIG! :mrgreen:


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I can always count on this forum for good information.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> When the magazine is loaded it will take the pressure off the slide release lever because the plate attached to the spring inside the magazine won't be in contact with the lever anymore. Its this design that locks the slide open when the mag is empty.


This is good information. When I bought my first Sig, a P220 Compact, the slide release was tough to operate also. Looking back, that was because I was trying (learning) to operate it without ammo in the magazine. Once loaded, I completely forgot about the slide release problem, as it went away. I am also in the market for a P239 in 357sig; this is very good news.


----------



## Mike H. (Jan 25, 2009)

Drew_Rami_P said:


> When the magazine is loaded it will take the pressure off the slide release lever because the plate attached to the spring inside the magazine won't be in contact with the lever anymore. Its this design that locks the slide open when the mag is empty. Its common on most gun both my CZ and my wife Kahr are the same. Try releasing the slide with the magazine out of the gun, thats what it would be like if it were loaded


I have a 229 and a 239... I agree 100% with the above.
I will add that it must take some getting used to too, as, friends will use my sig's and have a heck of a time with the slide release, yet, it is effortless to me...
The 239 is 9mm, so I am no help with recoil.


----------



## AK103K (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a P239 in 357SIG. Mine has never had a problem dropping the slide with the slide stop, empty mag or loaded. Maybe some guns or mags are just tighter than others. While mine works, I usually slingshot the slide anyway, so its really a non issue for me.

I would reconsider changing out the slide stop for an extended one, (if one exists), as it may cause you more trouble than help. A lot of people seem to have troubles with the placement of the stop and dropping the slide on an empty chamber. This seems to be more of an issue for "high thumb" 1911 shooters, and/or "thumbs forward" shooters, from what I've seen and experienced.

I had the same problem when I first switched over to SIG's from my 1911's. What happens is, you dont realize it, but your thumb is contacting the stop and the slide goes home on an empty mag due to it. Its an easy fix with a little practice and slight shift of your strong hand thumb, so dont panic if it does happen.

Back to the extended stop. I have a P6 that the previous owner deemed it necessary to bend the stop up a good bit, which did make it a lot easier to drop the slide with, but it also constantly caused the slide to go home on an empty mag, due to it sticking out more and my thumb hitting it, even with my thumb shifted out of the way where it works with all my other SIG's. That will probably be what happens if you bend or extend the stop. You may want to consider that before you do it, and try it as it comes first.

Shooting wise, the P239 in 357SIG is a pussy cat. I have P226's and P229's, also in 357SIG, and I actually shoot my P239 just a tad better. Recoil is not at all bad, and the gun is very easy to shoot well with. I put a set of Houge checkered coco bolo grips on mine, as the factory grips are just a little to skinny for my liking. They need a little more swell in the palms. I wish SIG would offer a set of the factory plastics like that, as I prefer them to most all the others, but the Houges will do until then.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Since I started this thread, I ended up purchasing an M9. However, I'm already looking to add something else to my collection so now I'm back to the P239 in .357SIG. I'm also considering a wheel gun... particularly the S&W 686 stainless with a 6" barrel.

...so many guns... so little money.


----------



## homewood69 (Mar 11, 2011)

*P239 slide catch lever & Hogue rubber grips*



Mike H. said:


> I have a 229 and a 239... I agree 100% with the above.
> I will add that it must take some getting used to too, as, friends will use my sig's and have a heck of a time with the slide release, yet, it is effortless to me...
> The 239 is 9mm, so I am no help with recoil.


Wow am I glad I Googled "P239 + hogue rubber grips slide release" and found this thread!

I just bought the Hogue rubber grips for my P239 .40 cal. and after installing the new grips I inserted an empty magazine and found that when I pulled back the slide it would not release, but it would release with the magazine out of the pistol. I wanted to replace the custom wood grips, (which are beautiful), but not good for a lot of shooting. Anyway, the wood grips have a deep groove for the slide catch lever to work effortlessly, but the rubber grips do not.

So I inserted a loaded magazine and presto the slide flew forward with no problems!

Also, I bought the Hogue Grip Screws Hex Head Sig Sauer P239 Blue Package of 2 and they make the grips fit great and look good.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## wishIhada5.0 (Jul 17, 2008)

Mines never given me an ounce of trouble even with hogue finger grips


----------

